

Ask HN: Hacker News like websites in other languages? - kiyoto

I thought the HN crowd would be international&#x2F;multi-lingual enough to know the answers.<p>Do you guys know any websites like HN but in languages other than English?<p>I will start myself.<p>Hatena Bookmark (b.hatena.ne.jp) in Japan (especially its technology subsection)
======
vtd
Russian: Habrahabr (habr.ru) is somewhat like HN. However, the major part of
the content is formed by user-submitted articles, not links.

------
nyddle
I made [http://itimes.ru](http://itimes.ru) for Russian startup community but
it didn't really took off.

------
motyar
Not in other language. Check India's HackerNews
[http://hackerstreet.in](http://hackerstreet.in)

------
humpt
I don't think techies mind english, and it sure is the only way to get
information faster to more people.

